# VS Code und Gradle Sub Module



## 8u3631984 (21. Nov 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe mich entschieden mein nächstes Projekt mit VS Code zu machen.
Ich habe ein Gradle sub Module Projekt.
Nun meine Frage wenn ich ein neues Sub Modul hinzufügen möchte - wie mache ich das ?

Evtl. ist meine Frage zu allgemein. Aber gibt es die Möglicghkeit die Ordner Struktur sich automatisch zu erzeugen.
Also src / main / java


----------



## thecain (21. Nov 2022)

VS Code ist ein Editor und keine IDE. Ohne irgendwelche Plugins wirst du wohl auf solche Features verzichten müssen...


----------



## 8u3631984 (21. Nov 2022)

Danke für deine Erklärung kannst du mir ein solches Plugin empfehlen - bisher vernwede ich den Project Manager for Java - nur als Beisepil


----------



## thecain (21. Nov 2022)

Kenne keines. Für Java verwende ich eine IDE. VSCode nur als Editor für mal ein XML o.ä.


----------

